# My daughter said



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

My daughter just walked into the living room and said "Dad, cancel my
allowance immediately, rent my room out, throw all my clothes out of the window, take my TV, stereo, iPhone, iPod, and laptop.

Please take all of my jewellery to the Salvation Army or Cash Converters. 
Then sell my new car, take my front door key away from me and throw me out of the house. 
Then disown me and never talk to me again. And don't forget to write me out of your will and leave my share to my brothers.

Well, she didn't put it quite like that... she actually said...

"Dad, this is my new boyfriend, Mohamed."


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)




----------

